
Introducing the Photographers’ Identities Catalog - prismatic
http://www.nypl.org/blog/2016/03/25/introducing-pic
======
ratsbane
I know the guy behind this, David Lowe. He's been working on it for a long
time. It represents a massive amount of research and work and will be useful
to many people.

Congratulations to David, the team, and the NYPL!

~~~
DavidLowe
Thanks, Ratsbane! I'm David Lowe the editor of the data in PIC (the beautiful
interface was built by the NYPL Labs team, specifically Mauricio Giraldo).
Happy to field any questions or comments.

